
Silicon Start up – Play video games for money BETA - LuXurn
http://LuXurn.Com
======
angersock
Have you considered picking up some open-source games like Saurbraten or
Nexuiz?

There are some solid fast-paced FPS games out there that you could probably
integrate with without too many issues.

~~~
LuXurn
We didn't considered open source games AT ALL. Thanks. The only PC game we've
considered is H1Z1. Is Saurbraten and Nexuiz free for alls or teams?

~~~
angersock
Saurbraten (
[http://sauerbraten.org/README.html](http://sauerbraten.org/README.html) ) is
under the ZLIB license, and the engine tech is open source, but the content
itself may require separate licensing (then again, it's pretty easy to hack on
new textures and levels).

Nexuiz is under the GPL (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nexuiz](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nexuiz)
), and more importantly, so is its content.

Basic game plan (to me) would be to fork the engine code for one of these and
add hooks for servers events and reporting, pay some devs to build a few
arenas, and then test the waters. You could probably have pilot up in the time
it would take to finish wrangling legal with anyone else.

------
LuXurn
If you competed for cash playing video games would you prefer.. Head to Head
match ups : Quick but lower payout Tournament : Longer but higher payout.

